# The Dreaded Grey Screen of Death!



## AdamScottMiller (May 1, 2008)

Hi all, thanks in advance for reading this and any advice you may have.

After having been turned off for two weeks, my powermac G5 will not got into OSX past the grey screen.
Sounds: When booting up I hear normal processing sounds, but then five seconds into the grey screen the computer goes silent and then slowly the fans begin to whir, from soft to jet engine in a few minutes.

I've tried booting into the "code screen" (control, option, p, r), but it didn't do it.

FYI: The cd-drive hasn't functioned for two years, so I can't run any hardware tests.

Thank you! An ASAP response would be much appreciated.


----------



## SGilbert (May 1, 2008)

Try a new PRAM battery.  Radio Shack carries them. Then reset PMU.


----------



## fryke (May 2, 2008)

control option p r doesn't boot you into "code screen" (open firmware) but resets the PRAM. instead, hit command (the apple or "strange symbol" key) option o f. those take you to the open firmware, if that's what you intended.


----------



## AdamScottMiller (May 2, 2008)

Why replace the battery? Is that reelatively easy to do myself?

What should I do at the firmware screen?

Thanks!


----------



## pds (May 3, 2008)

on startup - hold command and the s key to enter single user mode. 

Follow the instructions to run fsck (there are some switches - the options are presented to you).


----------



## AdamScottMiller (May 3, 2008)

Command+S doesn't do anything?


----------



## pds (May 4, 2008)

I don't get the "?" - are you asking hypothetically or declaring that you tried and wondering why nothing happened?

it starts the computer in single user mode - without the graphic interface. From the command prompt you can run fsck to fix the OS if possible.


----------



## AdamScottMiller (May 4, 2008)

sorry, i mean that there was no response to Command+S


----------



## pds (May 5, 2008)

you have to do it when booting, immediately after the chime.


----------



## AdamScottMiller (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, been trying that, but it still goes only to the grey screen and fan seizure.


----------



## AdamScottMiller (May 7, 2008)

Does it seem to make sense that it would need a battery replaced since it has stopped working after being turned off for two weeks?


----------



## pds (May 8, 2008)

Cmd S does nothing - so maybe the keyboard itself is flaky? Is it wireless? Are the batteries ok? Is it wired? is the cable OK - plugged in (sorry but 80 percent of all help-desk calls are related to being plugged-in/turned-on)


----------



## ra3ndy (May 8, 2008)

Unless I'm terribly mistaken, if the boot process never even gets to the little gray Apple logo on the screen, then it can't get to Single User mode, as the gray apple appears once the Kernel is loaded, which is required by S.U. Mode.

If you go back a few steps to the direction to boot into Open Firmware mode (hold Apple+Option+O+F on startup) then, IF it makes it that far, type *reset-all* and hit enter.  Your Mac will reboot, and MAYBE it'll boot up successfully.

If not, I'd say you're looking at an Archive & Reinstall from your OS Install Disc(s)

Good Luck!


----------



## AdamScottMiller (May 8, 2008)

Yep, checked all that thanks.  They same keyboard functions fine (checked it on an old Imac).


----------



## AdamScottMiller (May 8, 2008)

It does boot into Open Firmware , but then when 'resetting all' it boots right back into the grey apple screen.

It always goes to the grey apple, but cannot access S.U. mode.

Can't archive & reinstall because the cd-dvd- drive doesn't work.  Plus, I need to save what is on the harddrive.

What about this PRAM battery, and resetting the PMU(huh?)? Could this solve the problem?

Thanks!


----------



## fryke (May 9, 2008)

Does target mode work? Start up holding down "t". If a firewire logo appears, you can connect your computer to another one using a firewire cable. Its harddrive will mount on that other computer's desktop, letting you backup your important files.


----------



## AdamScottMiller (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the "target mode" info! I am now able to back-up my files.

What about this PRAM battery, and resetting the PMU(huh?)? Could this solve the problem?


----------



## AdamScottMiller (Jun 13, 2008)

will replacing the PRAM battery solve the problem?


----------



## AdamScottMiller (Jul 5, 2008)

so I replaced the PRAM battery, and then powered the g5 back up... and still, it goes only to the grey apple screen with the whirring fan.

Suggestions?


----------



## AdamScottMiller (Jul 21, 2008)

so I replaced the PRAM battery, and then powered the g5 back up... and still, it goes only to the grey apple screen with the whirring fan.

Suggestions?


----------

